# Where can I get Laminated Plastic, black/white/black



## rodtod11 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am looking into making a pen body with differing material types separated by a thin sheet of plastic with three layers, black/white/black. Problem is I have searched everywhere for plastic sheets and cannot find it anywhere. I checked the internet of course, but also hobby stores, Michaels and other stores like that. Even Lowes and Home Depot with no luck. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## randyrls (Oct 1, 2013)

Dear Rodtod11;  (May I call you Rod?)

These laminates are made for Guitar Pick Guards and pool cues
Grizzly.com


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 1, 2013)

it's "pickguard" - you can get it at any music supply store. it goes on guitars.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2013)

so you essentially want to make canvas micarta?  Like taking sheets of fabric, shower curtain, paper, tarps and whatever else and layer it with something like bondo to the thickness needed after being pressed?


----------



## LanceD (Oct 1, 2013)

CSUSA

Pickguard Plastic Laminate Variety Pack | Turning Blanks | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 1, 2013)

STEWMAC.COM : Pickguard materials


----------



## rodtod11 (Oct 1, 2013)

randyrls said:


> Dear Rodtod11;  (May I call you Rod?)
> 
> These laminates are made for Guitar Pick Guards and pool cues
> Grizzly.com


 Of Course!  Thats my name!  Pick Guards!  Why did I not think of that...I am a guitar player!


----------



## plantman (Oct 1, 2013)

Go to Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts.com. You will find single, triple, and five ply guitar pick material in a varity of colors, animal prints, and pearls. Jim  S


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 1, 2013)

I get mine from stew mac. See  Ricks post. It's a solid sheet so every bit of it can be used.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Oct 2, 2013)

Bear Tooth Woods - Segmenting Accents - Black - White - Black  Although he is currently out of stock.


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 3, 2013)

Check all other places that have been mentioned first. As Music stores charge more for the material. Most of it is polyester the fancy patterned material costs more than the solid colors but is just about no point in segmenting.
At the music store the pieces are smaller than other locations.
You also can use the engrave-able name tag material too. Costs less and comes in tri color too.
:clown:


----------

